# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Σχέδιο ενισχυτή Q4 AUDIO.

## kostas_a22

*Καλημέρα.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω το σχέδιο 
για τον ενισχυτή Q4 AUDIO μοντέλο DPI20.*

----------

